# ~What do you fish with?~



## Ragnarök

I fish with sweet corn when i am bait fishing. that is my bait of choice. Am eager to see what baits you all use.


----------



## Dalarast

Squid, shiners, and sometime blood worms.

Oh yeah.. fish off the beach/pier/boat


----------



## big paul

worms, sand eels, strips of fish, even winkles off the rocks if I've got nothing else.


----------



## Camel923

night crawlers, mill worms, red worms wax worms, minnows. Sometimes a freshly caught blue gill for pike or musky. Bass like it too. Frogs, crayfish.


----------



## James m

I use a crawfish lure or worms. 
It seems the fish follow the crawfish lure but don't bite it most of the time. They seem to get excited blow bubbles and jump. But no on the hook until theres worms in the water. Ive had people fishing next to me and I told them they were over here and they picked up some medium sized fish.


----------



## 7515

A fishing pole ... haha

Usually minnows, red wrigglers, crickets, chicken livers


----------



## 7515

Camel923 said:


> night crawlers, mill worms, red worms wax worms, minnows. Sometimes a freshly caught blue gill for pike or musky. Bass like it too. * Frogs*, crayfish.


Box of frogs says let his people free or Al Sharpton will protest at your fishing hole


----------



## Slippy

Depends on where I'm fishing and what I'm fishing;
minnows, leeches, shrimp, crawfish, worms, crickets, artificial bait or small fish


----------



## Big Country1

I primaraly fish for catfish. I use slices of onion, that have been soaked in hotsauce and minced garlic for 24hrs. Its what my grandfather used and the go crazy for it.


----------



## Big Country1

You can also do the chicken livers the same way, but the turtles like it too. Turtles wont eat the onions tho


----------



## Moonshinedave

I have to admit I haven't been fishing for awhile, but when I did, I usually used artificial bait. I generally bass fished. A rooster tail or spoon spinner generally was what I was most productive with.


----------



## AquaHull

Nowadays I'm a "Bank-Billy"


----------



## Ragnarök

Thank you everyone for your advice. Live bait looks like the most popular by landslide. However that onion marinaded in hot sauce and garlic I will absolutely experiment with on cat fish. I have also heard that trout go crazy over marshmallows. Trout and Bass were what I fish for with the sweet corn.


----------



## paraquack

Arizona has fish, who knew?


----------



## Ragnarök

they have fish fossils from when there was more water there...lol


----------



## wallyLOZ

We mainly fish with artificial baits for bass, crappie, catfish, white bass, and walleye. Bass are for sport and 99% are released. The rest are for the freezer. When we do use bait it consists of, minnows, nightcrawlers, red worms, various sunfish, chicken gizzards or livers, shrimp, wax worms, corn, hot dogs, or a prepared bait. 

The onion, hot sauce and garlic bait sounds interesting. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Kauboy

We did a cool thing once back in high school. A guy from church took the high school guys and their dads out to his land to camp/hunt/fish.
The fishing was neat. He gave us the challenge that we could not bring any bait/lures.
We had to find our own bait.
The best option appeared to be, chase a grasshopper, hook a grasshopper, fish for a sunfish, catch a sunfish, cut up the sunfish, hook the sunfish, fish for catfish, catch the catfish, eat the catfish.
That was a fun day. Caught two.


----------



## TG

When I was a kid, we were very poor.. we, kids would fish with hardened old bread cubes but anything works if you keep the line in almost constant slight movement, even old acorns worked. Fish is very curious, they'll gulp anything.


----------



## Sharkbait

I use night crawlers,blood worms,chicken liver and an assortment of artificial lures and baits.Sometimes,I even use myself,hence my user name.lol.


----------



## James m

Has anyone used an entire chicken as bait?
I know that tropical fishes like bread because people feed them bread but I don't know if you allowed to eat something that looks like Disney's nemo. We did fish out in the islands though when we were poor walking up and down a deserted beach. I also a a youngster made my mom crack open a coconut. Theres an outer shell in the wild ones you pick yourself. The ones in the grocery store already have the husk removed.


----------



## TG

James m said:


> Has anyone used an entire chicken as bait?


haha bait for what exactly? What are you trying to catch? Tuna?


----------



## James m

I knew some people that caught a shark years ago but it was a baby one considering they grow this big.


----------



## TG

If you want a shark, just use odds and ends of whatever animal you're cooking at the time, stick it in a bucket with a few holes and let it bleed near your boat, should be enough.. they'll gulp at anything bleeding.


----------



## jro1

Len Thompson "5 of diamonds" lure, made here in central Alberta, Grasshoppers and leeches work well here!


----------



## Pir8fan

Hand grenades?


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot

Freshwater:
Largemouth bass........................Shiners/crayfish
Walleye.....................................Leaches
Crappie.....................................Minnows
Catfish......................................Shrimp/Crayfish/Nightcrawlers/Chicken liver/sunfish
Bluegill......................................Worms/bread/corn/hotdog
Carp..........................................Cornmeal and Vanilla doughballs
Musky........................................Large golden shiners (trout are their favorite, but illegal as hell)

Saltwater:
Snook.......................................Live Ladyfish/shrimp/pinfish
Shark.......................................whiting/mullet/squid
Tarpon.....................................Blue Crab
Everything else..........................Shrimp


----------



## keith9365

You cant beat a canepole, tube of crickets, and the black water rivers in South Carolina.


----------



## paraquack

Ragnarök said:


> they have fish fossils from when there was more water there...lol


What kind of bait for fossilized fish, fossilized worms?


----------



## Arklatex

I'm a catfishermen. What I generally do is take a cast net and catch shad. Then you use the shad, live or dead the whisker fish love them. If the fishing is slow you can take a can of wet pet food and poke some holes in it, tie a rope to the can and Chuck it out there to draw them in. Fermented grain also draws them in.

Never heard of the onion thing but I'm gonna try it for sure.


----------



## Big Country1

Arklatex said:


> I'm a catfishermen. What I generally do is take a cast net and catch shad. Then you use the shad, live or dead the whisker fish love them. If the fishing is slow you can take a can of wet pet food and poke some holes in it, tie a rope to the can and Chuck it out there to draw them in. Fermented grain also draws them in.
> 
> Never heard of the onion thing but I'm gonna try it for sure.


I was named after the fish "shad" lol

Well my secret is out lmao, but seriously everyone should try it, it works great down here. Catfish are the only thing i have caught on an onion too. With alot of other things such as the pet food, chicken livers, the blood paste bait, ive found that they all draw in the dam turtles.


----------



## haja

In my country most are government own reservoir. so it is law to use plastic or rubber. I use fly n caught some fish.
some daredevil use life cat fish as bait. most of them have been caught n charger in court n pay a fine of $200.


----------



## Maine-Marine

worms, dare devil, flies, shiners


----------

